
Ask HN: If you are learning a new language today, would you learn Python - systems
and if yes Python 2 or 3
======
MildlySerious
My answer to that is no, but it's specific to my interests and not really
related to the language. I am currently learning Elixir with Rust (definitely)
and Kotlin (probably) being next.

If you don't already know Python, it is still a good skill to have. I love
going back to it for quickly prototyping algorithms sometimes, manipulating
some files, or other scripting needs.

Outside of that, how it fares in the science community and enterprise, I can't
give much insight.

The version shouldn't matter too much until you have a need for hardly
maintained, very specialized libs. The big stuff usually works with Python 3
these days.

------
gamedna
This depends on a few things, but mostly what previous experience you have
with programming. Otherwise, in general learn python 3. It wont hurt.

------
Gibbon1
I just know a little python but seems to me that python and ruby kinda fit the
ubber scripting language niche. And more. Also not a real steep learning
curve[1] to get to the point of somewhat 'useful and slightly dangerous'

[1] I'm absolutely not a fan of tackling something with a steep learning curve
without help. (As in I know I'll learn QT, C++ and windows programming at same
time)

------
__d
IMO, programmers should learn a new language to a superficial level at least
once a year, and to a deep level at least every 5 years.

Python is a fine choice. And it's easy to learn. The difference between 2 and
3 is basically immaterial, but 3 has more interesting features to play with
...

------
kngspook
What languages do you already know?

~~~
systems
I am mostly a BI guy I know SQL and some of its variants (T-SQL, etc ...) And
I know several BI and Reporting tools SSRS, SAP WEBI, SSAS, SSRS, PowerPivot
and few other tools

I spent a lot of time on Perl, and I have a solid understanding of basic
programming (functions, objects, loops, recursion, iterators etc ...)

In many project, we just need sometimes to create a small data entry program

I need either a language or a framework, that will allow me to easily create
few entry screens

MS Lightswitch would have given me what I needed, except Microsoft seems to
have abandoned it (At some point in time I learned enough C# to manage my way
into lightswitch)

Anyway, I thinking Python's PySide might be a good option for me, since Python
seem also big on Data Analysis (which is something I do a lot) But I am also
checking iDempiere and Netbeans, Eclipse as possible database GUI platforms

